# New pictures of The kids (Pic Heavy)



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

So the twins are 4 weeks old tomorrow and Gizmo is 4 Weeks on Friday.

Ava is the very light cream doe.
Rango is the darker with the very strong face markings.
Gizmo is the light tan with white on both sides.

Playing with the ball:



























My Sweet dog Tex so patient with the kids. I swear he does not know he is a herding dog and thinks he is a livestock guard dog lol. Anytime he hears one cry he is frantic to get outside to check on them. He stays out there and just lays there and lets them crawl all over him lol.









Ava head butting Tex:









Then Ava saying "Aw I am sorry I love you"









Quick Wink, Don't worry mom I will pose for you:









And here is the pose lol:









Rango Playing on the slide:









I love his pretty little face:









Gizmo Sneaking a peck on the cheek with Ava:









Ava and her brother Rango:









Ava is the silly one:









I love this series of pictures. Gizmo found a tiny twig and was determined to eat it no matter how hard it was:













































He gave up and then Ava had a try at it:









I wanted a picture of her face but she kept climbing on me, so I held her back and got this funny shot. She looks like an alien lol:









And Gizmo again:









Thanks for letting me share. I love my kiddos.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome pictures! They're adorable


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great photos! Love the ones with the ball!
Oh the waddles are so cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now...those are some ADORABLE kids!


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Love the pictures! That is so great that your dog is so wonderful with the kids.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw! love the pictures


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Awww! Those are awesome pictures!!! I don't think I could pick a fav!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What great shots of your kids, I can see why you love them so much. They are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I love them all. So happy we had healthy kids and no really eventful kiddings. Just my over worry that made me sick lol.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Great pics! I especially like the ones of Ava w/Tex. Thanks for sharing them.

Deb Mc


----------



## calendula (Mar 21, 2011)

How adorable!!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

those are all sooo cute!!!! what lovely babies!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

They just scream sweet cuteness! I love these babies


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Those pics are ALL so sweet! Love them!!!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Great pics ! they are so cute !!
Margaret


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Goats at play are so funny. I love the pictures with the dog


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Lovely pics! And kids too! I am getting used to seeing the earlessness.

Jan


----------

